# ICD-9 code-Wouldn't I use 447.70



## crberman (Mar 23, 2011)

Wouldn't I use 447.70 for dilated aortic root as of 10/2010?

Thank you,
Christine


----------



## Mojo (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Christine,

No, because the rationale under 447.7 Aortic ectasia states: In order to differentiate from annuloaortic ectasia, involving dilation of the aortic valve root, it was decided to index that disorder to code 424.1, Aortic valve disorders.


----------



## crberman (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Mojo,

I was using the 424.1 but we started using new superbills in our office and we are going through the codes so when I added dilated aortic root to our superbill I questioned the code that I was using. When I read the rationale in the ICD-9 book it just didn't seem clear to me.  This is why I love these forums. Thank you for your help and enjoy your day.

Christine


----------



## MacksMom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Dilation of Aorta*

How about 441.9 Aortic aneurysm of unspecified site without mention of rupture/Dilatation of aorta?


----------



## krisjan888 (Sep 16, 2014)

*query???*

For HCC coding... How will you code for "calcification of aortic valve"? embedded on echo report final impression.
Should it be 440.0 coz the book leads me to calcification>aorta? or 424.1 only? 

Pls help me on this.

Thanks!


----------



## yramoscpc (Nov 3, 2014)

*enlarged aortic root*

please let me know the correct dx code (icd9) for enlarged aortic root. It is 747.29?  thank you.


----------

